# All new GSD owners left in amazement?



## cootersotg (Dec 22, 2016)

Just got our first GSD, an 8 week old puppy named Lexi.

I heard GSD's were crazy smart but she has done so much in the few days we have had her that has impressed me that it seems unbelievable. She has just picked up on things naturally so quickly.

I think the one that impresses me the most though, and that I want to share is her potty time routine. So we have some steep steps going outside that are too big for her at this point. So I have to carry her inside and outside (there are a few small steps inside that she is able to go up and down safely and we let her do that). When I take her out to go potty, we don't do anything else, I take her out, she goes potty and we come back in. If I want to take her out to walk or play we do that separately even if it means going back out only a few minutes later. I also take her to a particular area for potty. Between those two things I think she has a good handle on the fact that when we are out there for potty time that is what we are out there for.

But here is what impresses me. She will walk around a little and find the perfect pee spot...she will go pee and then come back and sit at my feet. If she has to poop, she will continue to sniff around after peeing until she finds a new spot (we are talking within a few ft radius here, I only have her on a 6 ft leed and I usually don't move at all and if I do only a step or two), goes #2 and then she comes and sits at my feet.

Even when I take her out at 2 in the morning I am never left guessing if I need to let her wait a little longer, or if she has to do something else. If she is sitting back at my feet we can go back inside and back to bed.

Hopefully she keeps this good behavior up, I give her lots of praise for it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Smart little girl.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

it is impressive how much they know and do at such a young age. I often think, "a human at this age can't even hold their head up, never mind sit for a treat!"> Just remember, as smart as she is, she is still very much a baby.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I love a connected dog .

sounds like some good breeding behind her .


----------



## cootersotg (Dec 22, 2016)

car2ner said:


> it is impressive how much they know and do at such a young age. I often think, "a human at this age can't even hold their head up, never mind sit for a treat!"> Just remember, as smart as she is, she is still very much a baby.


Sometimes that is easy to forget. I have to tell myself that out loud sometimes.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats on your new pup!!!!Training a chihuahua you must have patience of a saint. Training a gsd is incredibly rewarding.


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie (Feb 20, 2017)

Awesome! such a good girl!


----------

